# backcoutry



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

FuturDesigner said:


> Hey, what should one have for a safe day in the backcountry.?
> what do you suggest in order or importance?
> :dunno:
> Thank you


take a class about avalanche control and ect..


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

another person
shovel
beacons
probing poles
lighter windproof
emergency blanket
3 energy bars
flashlight
mirror
snow shoes

no how to make a snow cave i the base of a tree
know how to read the fall lines

always ask ski patrol or the rangers what is up

we do it 2-3 times a year at sierra at Tahoe, they give u free lesson on all of this


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

*mirror?*

what do you do witha mirror in the backcountry? flash for help? melt snow for water?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

nah it's just to make sure you look good before u get rescued :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2007)

FuturDesigner said:


> what do you do witha mirror in the backcountry? flash for help? melt snow for water?


i have a feeling its a signal mirror. you can get ones that have a hole in the middle so you can spot what you are trying to signal with better accuracy


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

The information given by everyone is very usefull, but a two way radio, and a compass would be a big help as well, and they don't take up any space. Again, I've been told to take the courses and ask lots of questions in the lodge or cabin with the guides before heading anywhere on my own or even partnered. But they will tell you, in instances when you will be going a distance, never go it alone and always leave a map of your plan and time frame behind with someone in the case that you do not return at a descent hour. I hope it helps. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Ale_Capone (Aug 26, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> Seriously...a trained dog. I know one and if there was an avy and we were stuck. I bet the dog doesnt and could get help easily. They have great sense more than a human or beacon can offer. Im not saying thats the only thing but boy it certainly would make you feel a little more comfy.


Who where you riding with? frickin lassie?!? "what are you trying to say girl? Jimmy is stuck in an avi?!?":laugh: 

I seriously want to get into training SAR dogs. But I wouldn't expect one to save anyone unless they had human help to intruct on the search, and dig out a body and stuff. A dog can only dig so deep....; And yeah.. running for help isn;t really an option,, specially for someone who can't talk.

I sure wouldn;t turn down a partner who had a trained SAR dog though... That would be a definate advantage if you somehow became seperated from your beacon in a slide. Plus, they carry tehm cool little barrels of brandy under their necks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

i think mostly, you need a knowledge of what kind of snow slides happen on, a beacon thats firmly strapped underneath all your clothing, with a lot of practice, cause they are confusing. oh and a shovel. or i've heard that the airbags work very well : The ABS Avalanche Airbag - The No 1 webadress for backcountry skiers, out of bound skiers, snowboarders , and snowmobilers . Lawinenairbag, Lawinen Airbag


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

Ale_Capone said:


> Who where you riding with? frickin lassie?!? "what are you trying to say girl? Jimmy is stuck in an avi?!?":laugh:
> 
> I seriously want to get into training SAR dogs. But I wouldn't expect one to save anyone unless they had human help to intruct on the search, and dig out a body and stuff. A dog can only dig so deep....; And yeah.. running for help isn;t really an option,, specially for someone who can't talk.
> 
> I sure wouldn;t turn down a partner who had a trained SAR dog though... That would be a definate advantage if you somehow became seperated from your beacon in a slide. Plus, they carry tehm cool little barrels of brandy under their necks.


LMFAO!!!!

Definitely would want to keep a pocket full of bacon (a bacon beacon?) if your avy strategy is doggie-style rescue.

Best case scenario (other than NOT being in an avalanche in the first place) would be several properly trained and equipped partners. An avy dog needs a fairly pristine and distraction-free environment in which to work. I'd rather have my buddies doing a beacon search than spending my last 5 minutes of life while my partners dig up a glove that the dog alerted on.

Don't get me wrong, I had a search dog that I trained for snow, water and land tracking. They are truly incredible to work with. I guess if one was running with us and someone got buried, the dog might be able to beat the beacons, but I wouldn't bet my life on it. I like the brandy idea, tho.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2007)

FuturDesigner said:


> Hey, what should one have for a safe day in the backcountry.?
> what do you suggest in order or importance?
> :dunno:
> Thank you


You can have all the gear, friends with you etc, but you also have to practice finding beacons so that you are proficient if there is an avalanche. Make sure the people with you also practice and are proficient. Knowing what to do after you find the buried person is also handy. I would recomend a class if you can.......


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

brad noble said:


> You can have all the gear, friends with you etc, but you also have to practice finding beacons so that you are proficient if there is an avalanche. Make sure the people with you also practice and are proficient. Knowing what to do after you find the buried person is also handy. I would recomend a class if you can.......


Good shout that. When your practicing looking for beacons aswell make sure you practice with multiple beacons buried, especially if your going out with analogue receivers, it can get a bit confusing if theres 4 or 5 gone under.


----------

